

The Internet as a source of Regulatory Arbitrage (1996) - Rod
http://osaka.law.miami.edu/~froomkin/articles/arbitr.htm

======
falsestprophet
Using a fancy word to make academic work sound important is fine with me, but
the arbitrage metaphor is weak if not outright incorrect denotatively.

~~~
Rod
"Regulatory arbitrage" is widely used when referring to the exploitation of
legal loopholes. Sometimes they call it "jurisdictional arbitrage" instead.
The metaphor may be weak, but then people talk about "statistical arbitrage"
and that's an oxymoron, so...

